# Is anyone else doing a FET in December? Going through the same thing?



## cako (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone is going through their FET in November or December.  We decided yesterday that we would transfer the FET's rather than going through another full IVF.  What is everyone's protocol and how many embryos are you putting in?  Has anyone heard of many success stories after a failed IVF?


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi im having mine either end of next week or week after.
I have 2 embryos frozen and they are transfering one. They keep saying they are top quality and i tend to respond well to medication.
Good luck with yours


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I will be having FET in December. I'm having an endo scratch next week and then once my af appears after that I start the treatment. So looking very end of November beginning of December. Think my transfer will be Xmas week.  

I think it's short protocol for me I only have 1 frostie and this is my first go after failed ivf in September x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi 

I am on a medicated cycle with transfer or 1 or 2 (depending on how good they are looking when they thaw) on 25th nov if all goes to plan. OTD will be 7th dec. I had DS from the fresh cycle all my frozens came from.  This is my first FET so can't comment on success of FET after failed ivf but my first ICSI cycle failed but second one was a success so keep hopeful cako xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi I started my medicated FET cycle yesterday, (first frozen) I had to take noresterone to bring on af and all looks good 😊 Looks like I should be doing
The same timings as you Bekiboo (around the 24) - we'll be putting two back.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Pheeny

I have been on the progynova since Saturday and dose just upped today.  We are due to have transfer 25th nov but still undecided on one or two yet! Have a scan next friday so hoping lining will be thick enough for transfer following week.  Did your clinic recommend 2 back? 

Beki x


----------



## kate_32 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Ladies. I am incredibly lucky to have a beautiful boy who is now 14 and a half months via IVF and ICSI with ARGC. I am looking to do a frozen cycle and was wondering how long the process is? Is it as quick as 3 weeks with natural cycle? I have had consultation and Dr has put me on natural cycle. Been trying to work it out I know it's day 1-3 bloods then day 10 scan and bloods. Then check for ovulation with kit then once reach a surge you go for scan and its pretty much any day after that for transfer? Am I right. As it all seems so quick.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Beki, the clinic have suggested two because of my age, we have our scan in Friday too.

Kate I can't help with the timing as we are medicated for us it's about 17 days total I think, so much shorter than the fresh cycle!


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Kate our timing seems to be longer than our fresh cycle. It will take 5wks to transfer from first injections so we're aiming for a FET mid Dec.  I'm on buserelin injections currently and feeling moody and tired with head aches.  anyone else getting any symptoms?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

JenK I'm on cetrorelix and I'm getting really bad headaches, I'm taking estrogen at the same time and surprisingly it's not affecting my mood yet (or DH hasn't commentated on it yet!).  It's strange how different the medication regimens are.


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi
I'm planning a medicated FET in Dec. 
Doc has told me to start downreg (nasal spray) 22 nov, then estimates I will be ready for transfer 22 dec i.e 4 weeks and 2 days. Getting a bit worried when most peppar say 5 weeks as that won't be possible because of Xmas.
Anyone else had a bit shorter than 5 weeks?

Wishing you all good luck.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,
I started my nasal spray on 16 Nov and my transfer is expected to be on the 19 Dec....I have 2 weeks off during Christmas in which I will be relaxing!  

xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, 

Started downreg injections on 2/11, started progynova tablets on Sunday, first scan on 24/11 so hopefully transfer beginning of December !! 
Finding the FET much less stressful then fresh cycle !!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Torie I totally agree, I'm not down regging so it's even easier, but it seems so fast compared to the 60 odd injections I had with the fresh,

Baby mama sounds like perfect timing 😊

Beki how'd your scan go today?

I glad my scan lining perfect 😊 I'll get a call later today to tell me what date next week, so excited!!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Torie0814- Good to see you are doing a FET in December as well! I know we spoke a few months ago..
Yes, Pheeny-I'm looking forward to keeping myself relaxed this time round...

Goodluck to all

xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Pheeny

Scan went well, all is as it should be so transfer going ahead on Friday. 

I agree fet so much easier than fresh but I feel this one has been a bit of a slog as i had to regulate my cycle first with a pill so all started 3rd october. Can't believe it is finally here!

Great news about you lining too! We will have otd around the same week I'm guessing?

Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Bekiboo, my transfer is Wednesday so otd should be just before yours, we can keep each other sane during 2ww!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

That would be great Pheeny! Im a poas and always test early so drive myself really nuts   lol xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Babymama2017 - tried for a natural cycle back in sept but did not go to plan, now on medicated cycle. Good luck on your fet.

Good luck with all others transfers


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone no how many scans roughly you have before the et. 
I'm starting my fet on my next cycle which shouldn't be too long away.i had an endo scratch Friday so waiting for af to show up. I'm on short protocol so I know I have a scan between day 1/3 then I'm on tablets to build up the lining. Not sure after than how many scans I need this time round.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Natsel

I was under the impression that after 12 days on tablets they scan you and then if okay transfer will be in the following week.  I have my first scan on Thursday, which is day12 and if lining not thick enough I have to take tablets for 7 more days then another scan.  So one or two ??  Sorry my first FET x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Aw right thank  you . They haven't really given me dates etc . I know I have to take the cyclogest 5 days before transfer then the 6th day I get the transfer she said they have to prepare your body to get it at the same stage as if it happened naturally , so because I have a 5 day blast I have to take that 5 days before transfer . 
My first FET too X


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Natsel this is my first FET but they told me 2wks after starting down reg I have a blood test, 2 wks later (and after taking hrt) I have a scan and then about a wk later is transfer. It could change though depending on how ur responding.


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Jenk are you on long protocol ?


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Torie0814 will keep you in my thoughts! 
Did anyone else start the nasal spray on Day 21?? Wondering when my cycle will start?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry baby mama I didn't use the nasal spray not sure of timings.

I'm cosy on the couch after my transfer with hopefully some embryo snuggling in going on -yay officially pupo!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh Pheeny - it was today?  I came on to wish you good luck for tomorrow  

Glad your babies are back with you and keeping everything crossed. Im in friday morning - tomorow is going to drag so much!!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Bekiboo, i was a nervous wreck today before the thawing call and just before we went in  but sooo happy it's all done.  
Good luck for Friday x


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fingers crossed Pheeny!
Good luck Beekibo!


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry Natsel I'm not sure.  I went for my blood test the other day and now they've said I need to wait 2.5 wks before scan then a wk before transfer then 13 days before test. It's a 5day blast they will be putting in so from what the nurse said a 2day blast would have gone in 3,days earlier.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Sending lots of good luck vibes your way Bekiboo, hope transfer goes well today x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Pheeny! 1st embryo they thawed didn't thaw well - lost 50% of its cells - so they thawed another and that thawed perfect with 100% cells intact  - phew *sigh of relief. Transfer of this one went well. How are you surviving the 2ww? Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow Bekiboo 100% is amazing, my best was 90%, now youve got me worried - I wonder how common it is to lose cells?
Already very impatient and symptom spotting (there's nothing 😂) what otd did they give you?


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lining scan yesterday was great so booked in for transfer next Thursday.......dreading the thaw !!

Congrats to Pheeny and bekiboo13 on your transfers.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey pheeny

90% is amazing and I would have been very happy with that. The embryologist said they like to see over 50% and ideally at least 80%. She told me it is very usual for there to be some cell loss and I did some googling this morning and most embryos have some cell loss so please don't be worried ♡♡♡ xx

Thanks Torie! Great to hear your scan went so well xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Otd 7th december   xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi mamai , I started the downreg on 2 Nov which was say 21,  progynova on 13th and have Et on 1st Dec, so many protocols and different drugs used.


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Torie
When did your af start, and when did you start the estrogen tabs? Also when did you have scans?
Also trying to work out what it might be like for me. I had to postpone my start. Trying to work out if it will be possible to start on day 21. Problem is that scans won't be possible between Xmas and NY.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi MoM11

My af  started on 12th and started progynova on 13th.  Had my only scan on 24th Nov, lining was triple layered so ET booked in for 1st Dec.  If my lining was not thick enough after 12 days of taking progynova then I would of continued with prognova and burselin injections for another week.  I have a six day blast waiting. Good luck on your cycle.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Pheeny

How are you doing in the 2ww? I am only 2dp5dt and really finding it hard.  My husband has the awkward afternoon to early morning shifts so is not around to help with our very active and strong willed 2yr old so I haven't stopped until the evenings. I feel like this embie has no chance of sticking around as I'm so busy and stressed.   Hope you're holding out better?

Mamai  - I started down regulating on 20th oct at day 19 (earlier than day 21 as i was regulated on the pill so there needs to be a couple of days overlap). I down regulated for 15/16 days then baseline on 4th nov and then took prognova from 5th nov until transfer on 25thnov. So in total about 5 weeks from downregulating.

Torie - good luck for et on thursday! 


Hope everyone else is getting on okay? 

Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Bekiboo, I feel the same way stressed out, my almost 1 year old has impetigo 😬, which was fine because my husband took a couple of days off work so he could help, but she now has a chest cold so not sleeping (3 hours last night!) and my husband has now caught it too.  The only good thing is it is keeping me busy so I'm not thinking about it.
I have been getting weird pains all night which feel pre af, freaking me out!!!!
Hope you can relax a bit today


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh nooo! You must be so shattered! I hope they start to feel better soon. I feel a but better today. My dad came yesterday afternon to help out and is helping me out this morning until some friends come over. I think it helps having adult conpany to keep me sane lol. If its any consolation - i had lots of af cramps with lower back pain fron 4dp5dt with my little one so could be a really good sign. Are you waiting until otd to test? Xx

I don't feel anything apart from ridiculous bloating and gas and the odd twinge which i put down to the pessaries :-(


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi ladies started tablets today for the FET looking to have transfer around the 14th of December


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

I'm finding it so hard to remember to take my medication this time! I've reduced nasal spray now on the tablets ....


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Natsel that's not long then. I'm just a few days behind you with transfer 19th. What stage did your embryos get to before they were frozen? 
Babymama2017 have you tried putting a repeat alarm on your phone? I've had to do that to remind me exactly when to take the meds. I'm injecting buserelin and now on hrt for the oestrogen.going to 2x per day tomorrow.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi JenK, I think we may be on the same schedule...my dr proposed 19th for my Xfer however I'm on Day 4 of my cycle waiting for my first scan to be confirmed. I'm doing nasal spray 2x a day and tablets 3x a day...I set the alarm on my phone this time! Just got finished doing a little yoga feeling relaxed...


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Jen , I've got 1 5 day blastocyst ready to be thawed when needed , it's a short protocol one , I don't need the sprays etc , I just have tablets to take , then pesseries and injections 5 days before ET . Then pesseries and injections after


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Natsel I think your sprays do the same thing as my injections possibly? I have no idea though how they decide if it is a short or long protocol for FET.i was on short for the fresh and now long for FET.
Good work with the yoga babymama I really need to do some more!!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

It's great a friend gave me a "yoga for fertility" book and I love it! So easy to understand...good luck everyone will check back in in a few weeks time..nurse called today and scan booked in for 12 Dec xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

My hatching blast survived the thaw, transfer went much better then when I have done fresh cycles, now on to the dreaded 2 ww, otd 14 Dec.

Good luck to everyone on this cycle and see you on the 2ww board xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Torie

That's amazing news!  Congrats on being pupo. I'm just about surviving the 2ww... not on the 2ww board though - can never keep up with all the personals. Hope you're 2ww goes well xxx


----------



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

BabyMama2017 said:


> It's great a friend gave me a "yoga for fertility" book and I love it! So easy to understand...good luck everyone will check back in in a few weeks time..nurse called today and scan booked in for 12 Dec xx


Babymama - which yoga for fertility book is it? I've. Een looking at a few, but it's scary which one you might be able to get, and which loses might be safe after transfer! Thanks xx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks bekiboo13, good luck on your 2ww xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi ladies has anyone had the progesterone injections as well as pessaries. If so what time of day do you have to do them and where do you inject is it your tummy


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a pessarie before getting up and before bed.

The lubion I take half way through the day around 6 part from day of embryo transfer 

I took lubion in the morning x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

DeltaD it's called Yoga and Fertility by Jill Mahrling Petigiara and Lynn Jensen the person that gave it to me just had a baby after just having her baby via IVF after 6 years of trying....it's dummy proof, easy to understand and tells you what to do after xfer etc....goodluck!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

I gotten to them yet but I have the presseries....I want to ask about the injections though as I feel they could be much stronger? What does everyone think?


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

I asked about the progesterone injections this cycle due to me not getting to otd in my previous 2 cycles.  As was told these injections ensure you are getting the correct dosage. Due to me being just a few days before otd the clinic did not think it was necessary. They gave me cyclogest pesseries instead of the gel this time.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Ladies I'm out bfn for me today, caring all day absolutely heartbroken.
Best of luck for everyone else x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh Pheeny..... I feel heartbroken for you. It is such an emotional rollercoaster we ride throughout this process and I remember my lows very well - the worst striking out of a cycle! What is the way forward for you after this? Do you have anymore frozen? I know you have your beautiful daughter but that 'empty arms' feeling remains when you so want another so cuddle that little one in your arms as much as possible and be kind to yourself over the next few weeks.

I haven't tested since Friday and I'm now scared to test again as my cramps have gone which with my ds kept going for a good while after otd. 

Lots of love


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Bekiboo, been a pretty miserable day.  We have two more Frosties but they aren't great quality think 4bc and CB, so don't know whether to risk more time on that or just go into a fresh (which I hated last time and is so expensive), time is def not on my side.  I really thought it was going to work, would have been such a lovely Christmas present.

Im sure your little one is snuggling in tight looking forward to hearing your good news xxx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Its so hard to know what to do when the frosties you have left were not your best ones - all I will say though is that they must have been good enough embryos to be selected for freezing in the first place as anything not good enough doesnt get frozen - so maybe don't rule them out yet. I think after you've got your head in a better space you will know what the right decision is for you. Xxx

I will let you know how test day goes weds - we are in disneyland until tomorrow so I purposefully didn't pack any tests xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning all

OTD for me today and its a BFP so feeling overjoyed but equally anxious until scan.  Want to wish you all the luck for those of you having transfer this month and that whatever the outcome you all get to enjoy xmas and new year. I will be popping on to see how you all get on too. 

Lovely support and strong women on this site.... i met one of my good friends on this site 3 1/2 years ago. Pheeny - any news hun from your clinic? I have been thinking about you xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations Beki what an amazing Christmas present for your family, wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.

We can't be seen again until Feb they're all booked up until then but we're hoping for cancellations, I would just like to know what they recommend we have a 2bb and 3bb left so don't know whether to go FET or fresh.  Thanks for thinking of me, haven't cried today so just be getting better.....


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my lovely.... so much of this is a healing and licking wounds process and I'm glad you have a plan to start thinking about next go. My friend is currently pregnant (32 weeks) with a 3ab - so there really is no way of knowing and like I said - they must have looked really good to freeze in the first place. I hope you are able to get a bit merry and enjoy xmas and new year despitw this all and I'd love to hear what you decide to go with in the new year xxxx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Also..... all my embies I had were graded either bb's bc's and cc's - my son was my only 5ab so im pregnant with either a bb or a bc - i forgot to ask xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks that gives me some hope, so much easier with FET so that might be our best shot first.
And I've finally got some good news clinic just called they had a cancellation - seeing me on the 21 Dec!!
Think it might be a champagne Christmas before I start cycling again . Have a merry Christmas too xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pheeny - that is amazing news! Hopefully you can have a glass of champagne on christmas day with a new plan for the new year! Let me know how it goes xx


----------



## LolaB82 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Cako,
I'm 6 days post transfer of 2 x 5 day blastocysts (sorry I don't know what all the acronyms mean) and have had no symptoms other than pretty bad gas. Has anyone else experienced this? One more week until the pregnancy test. No idea how I'm going to get through this next week xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Just had my scan this am and looks like I'm all set for the 18 Dec! I am meant to start progesterone today. I have the presseries but really wondering if I should ask for the injections.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Wonderful Torie and Bekiboo...you are in my thoughts Pheeny but sounds like a good plan is place! 

Xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Babymama... waiting impatiently until my scan next week! Hope all goes well with your transfer and Im guessing if you're worried about your absorption of progesterone you could ask about the injections xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Evening all

I have had the scare of my life today. Had extreme back pain and mild uterine cramps and pink spotting when I wiped after a bowel movement this morning. Ive had cramps on and off but no more spotting. Got an appt with NHS early pregnancy unit tomorrow morning for bloods as my clinic just told me to "wait it out and see" until scan next week. I also went to my gp this evening to query a UTI and he confirmed I do have a UTI which can cause bleeding in pregnancy and could be the cause ofy lower back ache and cramps. I still have strong positive on hpt and started antibiotics today but feel nowhere out of the woods yet. Sorry for the rant.... its been a really crappy day.

How is everyone else getting on in prep for transfer? 

Beki x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Beiiboo, try to relax I know it's easier said than done though .

My et is tomorrow at 12 , praying the embryo will thaw out ok , only have 1 on ice .


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hope it goes well today Natsel I'm crossing everything for you. Bekiboo it sounds like you've done all the right things and have some answers.its a real rollercoaster of emotions isn't it? Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Jen and Natsel. Off to epu shortly. Did another frer today and its darker than yesterdays so not sure whats going on.

Natsel - wishing you best of luck that your frostie thaws well and is back with mummy xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

All done girls the embryo is checked in to hotel. Womb. It survived the thaw at 90%. Now it's the waiting game.  Xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahhhh fantastic news Natsel! Keeping everything crossed for a BFP! 

I had a scan at epu and all is as it should be for my dates and looking good though to early to see baby. Scan showed a small bleed by the sac but nothing to worry about but to expect a little more spotting/blood.  Feel a bit more reassured until my clinics scan next thursday xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Bekiboo sending all positive thoughts your way! Natsel happy nesting good news....
As for me, I've switched to progesterone injections though didn't realise the cost associated....yikes 🙈


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Torie0814 hope all is well too. ✨🙏🏾


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi babymama17 , tested today and got my bfp    so relieved to even get to otd before af arriving is a reason to celebrate !! First scan booked for 5 Jan  

The injections are expensive !! Hope your cycle goes well, will be rooting for you  x


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Torie0814, that is awesome!!! So happy for you!!! 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 Happy nesting over Christmas!


----------

